# Id This Watch



## Watch Komrade Arthur (Sep 16, 2011)

Watch just received. I opened the case back (of course I can't get in to snap back) and the movement is marked P2609 17 Jewels. Just below 6 o'clock is written MOV. POLJOT (in Cyrillic). This appears to be a genuine Russian movement used in different types of watches. The band is similar to those used in Gruen Soviet watches. Any idea who made this? Is it really Russian? Band is similar to those on Gruen Soviet. Do you think they had a hand in it?.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Three questions, three replay: no, no and no! :dontgetit:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorry, I can't even translate the brand... it's a mix of alphabet's... the "S" and the "k" are no longer part of the Cyrillic alphabet... :dntknw:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Weird to say the least - might be a Chinese product made to look like Russki - a "homage" AKA as a fake-oh! Interesting if you can find out tho', all adds to the knowledge. 

A piccie of the movement would help - I'd expect a Poljot to have a four figure calibre number and a factory symbol possibly. The 2609 is a workhorse, but I don't think I've seen it marked P2609 :yes:


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

Tis an ugly watch, if you don't mine me saying...lol


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> Sorry, I can't even translate the brand... it's a mix of alphabet's... the "S" and the "k" are no longer part of the Cyrillic alphabet... :dntknw:


The "K" is used in Serbian and Bulgarian but not the "S"

Both "K" and "S" are used in Macedonian.

Any help? Probably not!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

MerlinShepherd said:


> The "K" is used in Serbian and Bulgarian but not the "S"
> 
> Both "K" and "S" are used in Macedonian.
> 
> Any help? Probably not!


According to wikipedia (  ) both characters were used in the old Cyrillic alphabet but dropped because those guys also need to use a keyboard 

But yeah, at least the S is still used in Macedonia so maybe Martin can help out?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Why is there a CCCP on the dial and also a full re-iteration round the outside one wonders - it's obviously sort of "Union of the Soviet Socialist Republics" in whatever Cyrillic it's supposed to be in - _ _ - 

I still think it might be a Chinasian variant ---- like the Cjiaba/Slava storyline maybe? h34r:

(Just a hunch - no evidence you understand - Gimme the facts Ma'am! :lol: )

:weed: ldman:


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

mel said:


> Why is there a CCCP on the dial and also a full re-iteration round the outside one wonders - it's obviously sort of "Union of the Soviet Socialist Republics" in whatever Cyrillic it's supposed to be in - _ _ -
> 
> I still think it might be a Chinasian variant ---- like the Cjiaba/Slava storyline maybe? h34r:
> 
> ...


Maybe we both are wrong, but I agree with you. A strong hunch of chinese flavour.... :thumbsdown:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

A question... is the tape holding the case-back?


----------



## Watch Komrade Arthur (Sep 16, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> A question... is the tape holding the case-back?


Yes! Every time I open one of these case backs, I can't snap it back! Got to take it to my watchmaker who will only be open on Wednesday. Maybe I can get a photo of the movement tomorrow.


----------



## Watch Komrade Arthur (Sep 16, 2011)

Here is a photo of the movement. Does this help?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Watch Komrade Arthur said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > A question... is the tape holding the case-back?
> ...


You have to align it so that one side is poping out and then you press it hard. Should snap back in.



Watch Komrade Arthur said:


> Here is a photo of the movement. Does this help?


The movement looks like a Poljot 2409. I can't tell any of the writings on the movement but should say 17 jewels and have the 2409 on the barrel bridge, right below the screw. I can see there's a number there but I can't make out what it is...


----------



## Watch Komrade Arthur (Sep 16, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> Watch Komrade Arthur said:
> 
> 
> > Kutusov said:
> ...


The movement is marked P2609.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

It's the replacement model for the older 2409.

Here's a parts document for the 2609 caliber: http://www.cousinsuk.com/PDF/categories/3604_Poljot%202609.pdf


----------



## Watch Komrade Arthur (Sep 16, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> It's the replacement model for the older 2409.
> 
> Here's a parts document for the 2609 caliber: http://www.cousinsuk...ljot 2609.pdf


Thanks for the info. Does this make it a Russian watch if the movement is Russian, and there is CCCP on it?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Watch Komrade Arthur said:


> Does this make it a Russian watch if the movement is Russian, and there is CCCP on it?


Not in my book, no...

To me, a Russian watch is a 100% Russian made. The concept gets murky if you try to use the Swiss Made ans Made in Swiss rational to it but I think that's not the case with Russian watches. They were 100% made in Russia (or parts coming from other Soviet republics in the USSR years) and most of them still are (dials, movements, cases...).

Even that movement, although it is a Poljot design, it's not stamped by any Russian factory, is it? I really can't tell from the pictures... Anyway, we don't even know if that's a genuine Russian made movement, a Chinese copy or if or if it's assembled in China from discarded or spare Poljot parts. They do that a lot with Seagull movements. All those Parnis and sterile copies that come from China sometimes state they have a Seagull movement inside but that's not the whole true. They are put together from leftovers from the Seagull factory that sells them. So, in the end, it looks like a Seagull movement but the quality is hit and miss because of the parts and the assembly process.

You can question my opinion by asking "What about Russian watches that use ETA automatic movements? Are they Russian or Swiss?". Again, in my book they are Russian. The concept is Russian, all the other parts are Russian and the assembly is Russian. Same way I think that Steinhart should put Made in Germany on their dials and not Swiss made. At least IMHO...


----------

